# Good article from backcountry.com



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Out of Bounds, Sidecountry, Slackcountry: It’s All Backcountry | Backcountry.com


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

> Avalanche pros acknowledge that snow science is inexact and the risk is never zero. They’re increasingly encouraging resort riders to pack their avy equipment when skiing in-bounds, mainly on steep, ungroomed terrain on powder days. Is this necessary?


Interesting article. Anyone here pack avy gear when riding in bounds? That strikes me as a bit silly.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> Interesting article. Anyone here pack avy gear when riding in bounds? That strikes me as a bit silly.


I know a kid who wears a beacon which isn't silly. We have slides in bounds all the time. I was riding with a few friends last weekend and one of the kids cut out a nice slab and triggered a good sized slide. Nobody was buried or injured but still.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> I know a kid who wears a beacon which isn't silly. We have slides in bounds all the time. I was riding with a few friends last weekend and one of the kids cut out a nice slab and triggered a good sized slide. Nobody was buried or injured but still.


I took "avy equipment" to mean backpack and shovel as well. At any rate, are avalanches really that common in bounds? Perhaps my east coast experience is skewing my perception.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> I took "avy equipment" to mean backpack and shovel as well. At any rate, are avalanches really that common in bounds? Perhaps my east coast experience is skewing my perception.


I mean I don't want to scare you but at the Bird on pow days when it has snowed all night, yes. Usually ski patrol handles there shit but I've had times when there have been large slides coming down onto me or I have triggered them. In my experience nobody has gotten hurt but it has happened. Just depends on how on top of things ski patrol is. Also at the bird they do have side country areas where you can only enter with avy equipment. So it may be worth it.


----------

